# Congratulations



## TomEHawk (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations to Amy & Mellisa Roberts on their ASPC Modern Halter Horse Of The Year, RFP Timed To Perfection, (a.k.a Beaver).


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! How very exciting!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!



:yeah



He is an AMAZING stallion! WooHoo!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations what a beautiful horse.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Feb 23, 2010)

Special thanks to Jason & Brenda Prince and Excaliber Training stables for their work with the "little black horse." You guys rock!


----------

